# 1966 389 Starter replacement



## louie3888 (Oct 9, 2011)

Guys,

Does anyone have step by step instructions to remove the starter from the car. I have got it loose but for the life of me I can't seem to wedge it out. Is there some tri k to it?

Thx

Louie


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

louie3888 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have step by step instructions to remove the starter from the car. I have got it loose but for the life of me I can't seem to wedge it out. Is there some tri k to it?


Does it have the bracket on the front end of the starter that connects to one of the motor mount bolts? If so, do you have that loose and up out of the way? 

Normally once all the bolts and wires are disconnected, you can slide the starter forward then tip it down and out. Sometimes headers can make that a little trickier...

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You just have to hold your tongue right..
Headers can get in the way. What is it hanging up on?


----------



## louie3888 (Oct 9, 2011)

I did remove the back braket and push it back, also I disconnected the exhaust pipe from the header and still if I try to go back or back and down the back of the casing is hitting the engine frame and the pushed back starter support bracket.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you cant see room, then you may have to loosen the header and move it out of the way for starter replacement.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

louie3888 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have step by step instructions to remove the starter from the car. I have got it loose but for the life of me I can't seem to wedge it out. Is there some tri k to it?
> 
> ...


its a pia. there is little room. disconnect positive battery cable, dismount the battery cable insulator tube that goes through the manifold and let it drop down. then get under the car and remove the bolts. if you have the back brace you have to get it out of the way. once the bolts are out manuver it back and up and drop the nose out first. then you have to balance it with one arm while you remove the wire connections with the other one. be careful not to let the starter hang on the small solenoid wires. its easy to damage them. like i said. its a pia if you are doing it on the floor with a creeper.


----------



## louie3888 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help. I did get the starter replaced at the same time replaced all the battery cables ignition cable to starter along with a new alternator. Was able to find a Delco for the starter but used a crap alternator from advance auto. The car start great not one thing i did notice is that the voltage at the battery is like 16.1 and so I was wondering either does this car still have an external regulator connected, which I dont think so since the old alternator looked like it had a regulator in it since it had the 1 and 2 terminals on it. What color should be on terminal 1 and what color should be on terminal 2? Guess I could just take a meter and see if i get 12 volts on one of the cables. Just wondering is the sensing wire might be on the wrong terminal casing the regulator not to stop producing. Anyway the last a final item i notices that the second terminal on the starter had no wire on it one one of the terminals did, is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

plug in back, no regulator, plug on top, regulator built in. not all solenoid terminals are used. depends on car setup.


----------



## louie3888 (Oct 9, 2011)

I understand the response to the last part of my posting. So do you think I got a bad regulator?


----------

